# T-Shirt Gang Review With Pictures!



## Smalldeal

Hey guys! I was on the search for a good fulfillment company and I came across T-shirtgang. I decided to order a t-shirt as a sample to make sure the quality was up to par. I ordered it this monday and got it today, a 5-day turnaround. The t-shirts they use are Alstyle, not the best but they get the job done. The acutal design turned out better than I expected, nice and vibrant. The ink feels like its inside the shirt! I will post about shrinkage and ink quality after a wash or two later. If anyone would like to see a specific part of the t-shirt id love to help!


----------



## teehood1234

here are tshirt sample that ordered by my buyer. It look good & so far i'm happy with TSG,..even sometime i got printing issue,..but that give me FREE credit to reorder the shirt.

another review will geatly appreciated...


----------



## IntegriTees4life

Looks like dye sublimation.


----------



## MitchellAssin

awesome pictures!

i sold alot on tshirt gang but never ordered one for myself - i think ill do that 

will post a pic here when i get it in the mail.


----------



## rklovestruck

IntegriTees4life said:


> Looks like dye sublimation.


Printing without an underbase (on white) is very similar to dye sublimation. It's a fabric dye that goes directly into the garment but DTG is made for 80-100% cotton (dye sub is 100% poly).

I would be curious to see what the underbased prints look like.


----------

